# Ace (Doolin's red boy) is home!!!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So so so so so cute! Welcome home Ace! Love the pictures!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's as cute as a bug...! What a fluffball! Enjoy your week off and post a lot of pictures!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

What a cute little furball! I'm sure that Bogey will warm up to his little brother in no time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh he could not be cuter!!!! Keep posting pics!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is perfect. What a fluffy little snowball he is. It must be hard not to hold him all the time. Looking forward to lots more pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He's a little doll! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy!


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

OmGOODNESS. What a fuzzy little teddy bear. He's adorable! Congrats on your new family member. Health and Long Life to him.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh he is so so cute! Enjoy your week off with the boys, and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!! He is too darn cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! He's so adorable! Enjoy him while he's little!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my-my.....what a little powderpuff! Soooooo cute!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He's a doll... I'm sure you feel like it's taken forEVER for him to come home, but on the other hand, it hardly seems possible that seven weeks have gone by. He looks great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cute boy he is. Keep the batteries in the camera fully charged.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG-could he be any cuter, or fluffier? And I love the picture of Bogey trying to get in his crate  Nothing like a little sibling rivalry!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

What a sweet baby boy! Congrats and enjoy. And be sure to give Bogey a tummy rub for us!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a heart melter! You must be head over heels in puppy love.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable, a little fuzzball.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a furry little sweetheart he is, cute, cute, cute.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Cute! Our girl come home tomorrow. She has the same birthday as Ace. Unlike you we are first time puppy parents. A little nervous tonight.  But we have raised two kids, it can't be much harder...right?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cutie....enjoy him and take lots of pictures as you know they grow to quick.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Sooooo CUTE!!!! You are so lucky, I want a puppy!!!! Keep the pics coming


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! He has been awesome! I am just on cloud 9. We are 2/2 on pooping after meals and 2/2 on short naps in the crate without whining. I am hoping that bedtime goes smoothly. I'll keep the pictures coming. He really is the most lovely puppy. His little barks at his toys are cracking us all up!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is absolutely precious!!! I love is his little face!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling! Bogey will love him shortly!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ace is absolutely stuning love the fluffy look to him he looks like a cuddly teddy bear. I bet your finding it hard to not pick him up every second lol.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ace is absolutely adorable. We wish him a long, healthy, happy life!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

What a cute little fluff ball!! And what a great outcome to the Doolin U2 litter!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ace is the cutest little fluffball. I think in a couple of days him and Bogey will be buddies. Give Bogey a big kiss for being a nice big brother. Love that picture of him trying to get in the little crate.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey finally decided to give Ace a chance. He still isn't too sure what to think. He seems to like him but is a little afraid that he is so small. Ace is passed out underneath the couch right now. He has just been perfect today! 

He has a busy week this week. Tomorrow we are going to the vet and out to buy some tasty wet food topping for him to entice him to eat...although I don't think he needs much help. Thursday he is going over to his grandma's house to see his dad, Stoney! 

More pictures coming momentarily...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your little Ace is simply Adorable! How fluffy and soft he looks!:smooch: That is GREAT that Bogey is now ready to show some interest in being Ace's friend. It is a bit overwhelming when these little ones first come home! It definitely sounds like tomorrow you both have a busy day!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

More pictures...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Last bunch for tonight. We are all tired!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'M NOT TIRED!!! More pics, please. That last one says it all: all 3 on the couch together.

He's so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Ace!!! He's such a fluffy cutie! It seems like forever since Payton was that little. Enjoy and I'm sure Bogey and Ace will be inseparable in no time. Love the pics!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are both so beautiful. In the second photo of your OP Ace looks like a little polar bear. I'm sure they will be fast friends soon.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, what a good lookin boy he is! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Ace is adorable! So glad Bogey is starting to come around - I am sure they will be best buds before too much longer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations with Ace! He is adorable. We too just brought home a puppy. Our trip was a little longer. We went 14 hours to MN from MI. Our little girl was amazing too. 

Teddi is having a hard time adjusting to Quinn, like Bogey she is trying. Every day I see improvement. I think they will be best friends in no time. Belle my lab is more laid back and pretty much could care less about the pup. I am making sure both my dogs routines are not messed up too much. 

Enjoy your adventure. 

Ann


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Ace is simply adorable....I can smell the puppy breath two states away 

Robert


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't take the cuteness!! omg he's so fluffy and chubby he's just perfect!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All the puppies in the litter were cute....but Red Boy was ALWAYS my favorite! I'm glad he's going to such an AWESOME home!
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a stacked photo that Mac took. So much fur!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

:--heart::--heart:I am in love


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

He is so rolly poly and adorable! I'm jealous!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! We are just loving him!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Let's see pictures from yesterday and today mom, come on!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love how you're up with me at 4:30 am now, Emily!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Jill, tomorrow I might call you and scream GOOD MORNING!!!! Although I'm not as tough as you. I have to take a nap mid-morning! 

We are off to visit Ace's dogfather and dog grandpa, Stoney and Cooper. And, of course, Grandma Pat! Pictures of that to come. Didn't get many yesterday. We were running all over town going to the vet, playing outside and trying to coax Bogey into showing a little more affection.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope little doll Ace is sleeping tight right now, dreaming his puppy dreams so you can get a little shut eye.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

give Bogey some time! They all need some time to adjust. Within a couple of weeks I promise you they will be best of friends.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

New pictures taken this morning. They are a little boring - it is too cold and windy outside for me to handle to dogs, 6 layers and a camera all by myself. Soon, I hope! Watching Ace play in the snow is too funny!

And thanks for all the kind words about Bogey. I know he will come around, but it breaks my heart that he is stressed and not his normal self. I am giving him as much alone time as I can though and he has been getting extra treats. I am hoping after the first month they will be buds!

In picture #5 I caught him mid toy shake. He looks deranged  Picture #6 he is trying to dig his way outside to the porch. You can see in many pictures his face says "Mom! What is that flash and why do you keep pointing it in my eyes?!?!"


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

You got some absolutely adorable pictures of Ace! What a cutey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He is just adorable! 
Bogey will get over it pretty fast, he's a young dog himself. Once Ace gets a little bigger you will see Bogey initiating play with Ace, I guarantee!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Ace is absolutely ADORABLE!!! Bogey will be a great big brother...he just needs to realize that he's just inherited a new toy, not just a pesky little brother.  

Good luck and please keep the pics coming...I am hooked on little Ace!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Photos of a pup this cute are never boring! I've been tempted to borrow a few and make you something...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG! What a cute little ball of fluff!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your little Ace is perfect! Keep the photos coming, although Finn could do without them; he's got his head on my lap as I'm exclaiming over your puppy


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Ace is sooooo cute! I sure miss that stage of puppyhood.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my, congratulations!! He is so darned cute I'd be wanting to cuddle him ALL the time!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace says "Hi GRF!!!" He is full of his burst of pre-bedtime energy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

A few more pictures. Today we took Ace to the kennel club for the first time. He had a great time and was wonderful! He met lots of new people, saw himself in the mirror for the first time, worked on stacking, got a fun tomato toy from Auntie Di, got some lessons on sitting from Gramma and got his first bumper from Uncle Dana. Whew! Now both boys are WORN OUT! Ace even slept right through lunch!

I'll try to get the video of him and the mirror uploaded soon.

The last picture of Bogey napping about sums up the afternoon!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awwwe, such a cute boy and cute pictures....I like the one where he is lying down looking at himself in the mirror.....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The mirror pictures could not be cuter.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a doll! the name seems to fit perfectly.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a video of Ace vs. the mirror - too funny!!!

http://vimeo.com/8520640


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He is SOOOOOOOO stinkin' cute! Congrats!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I just found this thread! He is gorgeous!!! I have peeked @ FB!!! He has a great "gotcha" day date!!!!! Enjoy him Emily, don't blink, he'll be a big lad before you know it!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Here is a stacked photo that Mac took. So much fur!!


that is one nice boy!!!!!!!!! I am so happy he is in your home!!!!!!!!! Well Done Mac, Eire & Stoney!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

Gosh, I'm getting hooked on baby pictures. What a DOLL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Too CUTE! Love the pics of him catching his reflection.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... I'm just seeing this thread and can't get enough. He is ADORABLE!!!! Can't wait to watch him grow up !!!! Congrats.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Please don't tell Mad I think I've seen the cutest puppy ever, and it's not her. 

He is so adorable. Enjoy the puppyhood, as we all know it goes way too fast.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am doing my best to hold on to every single memory. His "firsts" are all just TOO CUTE! 

Last night he slept through the entire night! 10:30-7:00! Mom and Dad were SUPER pleased with that. 

His personality is really coming out. So far we know that he is always happy, sleeps well, eats well, LOVES to watch TV (especially sports), loves the snow, loves his big brother, cannot sleep with his giant stuffed tomato from his Auntie Diana, is pretty fearless and likes to jump around. He also gives the sweetest kisses and is fantastic on the leash. He likes to burrow when he sleeps and would rather be under the couch than in his crate, but he doesn't complain when he goes in there.

I'll post more pictures very soon!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's _very _handsome! And such a good boy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Laura! I sure love him to pieces!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

New pictures from tonight. Bogey and Ace had their very first play session! It was the most amazing thing to watch. I was so happy I could have screamed! They like each other! THEY REALLY LIKE EACH OTHER!!  

Enjoy the pics of my babies! As you can see from the last two, they were getting sleepy towards the end. Now they are both passed out and snoring.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the play pictures!!!! Now that the can of worms has been opened - you will have a repeat performance every night for a loooooooong time!! Enjoy your two boys  And keep sharing pictures


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute little furball! I'm sure that Bogey will warm up to his little brother in no time


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Golden WWF at your house every night. Let the games begin.


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

wow, great pictures! Love the flashing teeth and then laying almost nose to nose. Cracked me up!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG! He is such a cute puppy! Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

All I can say about this little boy is that he takes my breath away. Pure bliss. True love.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-how could not fall in love with that face! And that last shot is almost identical to one of the Trouble/Truman kids, Cedar


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh! Post it, Linda! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't find it, but I'll keep looking. I may have messed up some of my pics trying to move them from my hard drive to the Cruzer.

Anyway, those snoozing head shots are just too cute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable. I loved the video of him and the mirror.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness he is so incredibly adorable, I just love him to pieces! Who is the photographer in the family? Your pictures are wonderful, I absolutely love love that last headshot of him sleeping. Great job!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Sameli. I take all the pictures. I'm trying to get better, and it is fun to practice with the dogs!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

All of your pictures of Ace are so adorable!! He has such a sweet face! Did Mac find homes for all the puppies?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

There might still be two available - a boy and a girl. But I'm not 100% sure. Are you ready for #3?? ;-)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture of sleeping Ace. He is a tiny, perfect beauty.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> There might still be two available - a boy and a girl. But I'm not 100% sure. Are you ready for #3?? ;-)


OH NO!!!!! Not yet. But they are so so cute!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Even more new pictures - this set has a funny story to it (except for the snow one, which I just threw in for fun). Ace's food got moved into a more permanent container today, and I thought it would be fun to see if he would crawl inside to go after the extra pieces. I also thought it would be a good socialization exercise and a fun new thing to let him try. As you can see, it worked! But his food leaves a greasy residue in the bag, so he had to get a bath after his play session.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These last pictures are just my favorite. Ace is the cutest little guy.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Carol! We love him to pieces! He has been a great puppy. Today we are hoping to take both boys on a snow adventure. I'll be sure to take my camera with me!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

A few more recent pictures of the monkey! Can't believe how much he is growing! He will be 11 weeks old on Tuesday.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

He is so precious. I miss those puppy days. Congratulations.


----------

